# If you could pick one celebrity hair style....



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

which one qould it be?

I'm obsessed with Christina Aguilera's hair when she dyed her hair black....mhh I would never dare to dye my hair completely black....


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2005)

I absolutely love Kate Beckinsale and these are a couple of hair styles and colors that are my favorite.
http://www.ultramovie.com/pictures/158/full/115.html

http://www.askmen.com/imagessexsymbo...nsale_150b.jpg


----------



## makeuplover (May 1, 2005)

jennifer lopez!! loveee her hair


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (May 1, 2005)

I am also obsessed with Kate Beckinsale's hair! It's so gorgeous


----------



## obsessed_girl07 (May 1, 2005)

Totally obsessed with Kelly Monaco's hair! She's Sam on General Hospital...tried to cut mines like hers, but you know, NEVER looks the same!


----------



## GoldieLox (May 5, 2005)

i am in love with the olsen twons hair when its like somewhat wavy/spiraly. i am in the process of growing out my hair so that i can duplicate it.


----------



## misslexa (May 8, 2005)

I love Jessica Simpson's hair... it looks so effortlessly beautiful!!


----------



## xtina420 (May 16, 2005)

Jessica Simpson has gorgeous hair, I also love Jennifer Aniston's long , straight hair that she had on the the last few seasons of Friends.


----------



## LittleMissMakeUp (May 17, 2005)

omg i love Penelope Cruz's hair.....it's always so shiny and i looove dark hair


----------



## RRRose (May 17, 2005)

I LOVE Debra Messing's hair.  Curly, wavy, straight...any way.  I want curls like hers!  Mine are just frizzy =(


----------



## Shawna (May 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RRRose* 
_I LOVE Debra Messing's hair.  Curly, wavy, straight...any way.  I want curls like hers!  Mine are just frizzy =(_

 
If you try a hair serum with a silicone base it really helps tame the frizzies.  I use matrix sleek look hair serum and it is worth every penny.


----------



## melozburngr (May 21, 2005)

oh man- , I would kills for Debra Messin's hair, too! Its so pretty and shiny... I said that once while watching Will and Grace with my boyfriend, and bless his heart, he was like " Your hair already looks like hers..."  lol what a sweetheart


----------



## Isabel (May 21, 2005)

Jessica Simpson.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 23, 2005)

Jessica Simpson


----------



## Neophyte (May 23, 2005)

Hmmm, I'm not sure. I like funky hair styles. Although Gwen Stefani has some wicked platinum locks.


----------



## jeanna (May 24, 2005)

Vanessa Marcil - she has the glossiest hair and it always falls so nicely!






Jealous!!

Oh, and ladies... if you ever need pics of current celebrity hairstyles and makeup, www.beautyriot.com has the best galleries... I love this site


----------



## Luthien (May 28, 2005)

For me, it's Evangeline Lilly from "Lost."  I have curly/wavy hair too, and I think hers looks great.  Wish mine could look that good all the time!


----------



## OsaAmorosa (May 31, 2005)

i love this one,from sarah j parker in the 5th season of SATC.just love it!!!!


----------



## Henna (Jun 2, 2005)

I want hair like Melina Kanakaredes (Providence/CSI NY)! Waahhh!

Juliana


----------



## LRMakeup (Jun 4, 2005)

Jessica Simpson and Carmen Electra definitley rock it.


----------



## mh_ccl (Jun 10, 2005)

I always like Reese Witherspoon's hair.


----------



## shiann_2003 (Jun 12, 2005)

i love carmen electra hair espc when it is a honey shade


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Jun 12, 2005)

Ashley Olsen, Sienna Miller and Mischa Barton.


----------



## ButterflyLashes (Jul 23, 2005)

mandy moore's short hair - so sophisticated!


----------



## devilgirl17 (Jul 23, 2005)

Catherine Zeta-Jones or Angelina Jolie.  Long, dark and has that fantastic curl and body. I'm growing out my hair so hopefully will be able to at least get close to their hair


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Jul 24, 2005)

GWEN STEFANI!!!!

I love these hairstyles







I have Bettie Page hair though


----------



## Pink_minx (Jul 24, 2005)

*Once I grow my hair out I want my hair to be like these celebrities...long and sexy! just not blonde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## MAC Melly (Jul 24, 2005)

Jessica Alba's short hair looks hot!  8)


----------



## Sasha_2084 (Aug 6, 2005)

For me, Victoria Beckham is always gorgeous...I not only want to raid her closet half the time, but her hair always looks amazing...even when it was really short.


----------



## juicy love (Aug 6, 2005)

Sienna Miller and MKA. I love MKA's hair sometimes has that wavy/spiral style that looks so natural.


----------

